# Audi Connect Confusion



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

In my car I can select Audi Connect and see the local weather, train times, news etc. but I'm stumped as to what I'm supposed to do with the key/code under the scratch-off panel on the key fob? Where do you enter this and what does it do? :?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

If it's any consolation I found the same as you but everything seems to work. Question is, are we missing something?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My scratch off panel was exposed when I got the car and I didn't have to use it either. 
I presume that's because this had all been set up by the dealer beforehand.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

as long as you log in with your audi details on the MMI or enter the code its associated with you dont need it.


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> as long as you log in with your audi details on the MMI or enter the code its associated with you dont need it.


I definitely haven't entered any login details into the MMI. Don't remember the dealer doing it either. Hmm :?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

that code is needed to pair you car to myaudi services on the website, but I recall it's used only from A4 and Q7..anyway, it's a code to recognise your key if you lost it and buy a new one


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

Having trouble with 'myAudi special destinations' on the myAudi website. I simply don't get the option displayed on the ribbon.
I've deleted my profile and set up a brand new one. At the end of the setup process it says the below..

_*You must enter your myAudi user name and the vehicle code in the MMI to become the primary user for your vehicle. The code provides proof of ownership and enables the use of vehicle safety services.

You can find the vehicle code under an opaque security laminate on the key chain you received with your keys at vehicle handover. You can scratch off the laminate using a hard object and input the 10-digit vehicle code, together with your myAudi user name, in the MMI under "Audi connect > Audi connect User Management > Primary User > Define Primary User".*_

But in the car, when I select Audi Connect I don't get any option for "Audi Connect User Management" etc.

I simply wanted to import a speed camera database but I haven't got "myAudi Special Destinations"

Driving me mad. Any ideas?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

when you enter in Audi connect, do you have the weather menu, fuel prices, train timetable and the other option? I mean, in the car, did you sign in in audi connect with your credentials from myaudi website?


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> when you enter in Audi connect, do you have the weather menu, fuel prices, train timetable and the other option? I mean, in the car, did you sign in in audi connect with your credentials from myaudi website?


Yes Manu  I get all of those in the car, but there's no other menu options anywhere to log-in as the 'primary user' (I just thought I was already the primary user because I'm the only one). And on the myAudi website I don't get myAudi special destinations. So how could I add POI's etc?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Once you have entered your credentials, you're done. The POI are in another menu!
did you already loaded poi in your sd from my Audi website?
If not, there is a thread where we explain how to load poi from win or mac


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Once you have entered your credentials, you're done. The POI are in another menu!
> did you already loaded poi in your sd from my Audi website?
> If not, there is a thread where we explain how to load poi from win or mac


Thanks Manu I'll have a look for the thread regarding the SD card. I'll get there in the end!


----------

